# Hair cut for a Great Pyrenees



## Karene

Hi all,

With the hot summer months i'm thinking about getting her hair cut. I KNOW i do not want her shaved but the groomer mentioned a "snap groom" what is that? Which one would look best on her do you think? I'd like something to tell the groomer so I at least know what im going to be getting.

Below is a photograph of her if it helps.


----------



## Raggs

It's just a snap on comb to leave the hair longer... It's an extension to a blade..

However the coat does act like an air conditioner, so yes, don't go really short.. Also a close cut on the belly will cool your dog down A LOT.


----------



## Karene

Here are some more pictures showing her coat. Oh and she's usually white, she went swimming in the backyard today and then rolled in the dirt, it's her favorite thing to do.


----------



## SMoore

a 1 or a 2 is about my favorite for coats like that. Especially thick coats wouldn't tolerate a snap on though and would have to be done with a short blade.

Without being able to put my hands in the coat I would caution not to attempt anything longer than the A comb. The C is probably going to leave a lot of chop, which won't look nice. Then again, if you try the C you can always go shorter until it looks ok. Even if they shorter combs are slightly choppy you can probably scissor that. I do 1/2 combs on some goldens and shelties... not a pyre coat but longer and thicker than what you normally do with a comb. If you can get your hands on the metal snap ons from somewhere they will go through the hair better than the plastic ones.

Definitely wash and dry before you try anything, it won't do you any good to try it with even mildly dirty hair.

You're in Bossier, just bring her to the Petco in Shreveport and i'll groom her. I'm off the next few days but i'll PM you my cell and I can come in and run a snap over her and see if you like it.

Oh, and she is very pretty. I will also say that Great Pyrs do have a thick full coat but their coat is designed to keep them warm in the winter but also cool in the summer. A little trim won't hurt but shaving the dog too short can cause sunburn.


----------



## Karene

I had it done! Thanks smoore! It looks fantastic


----------



## Raggs

Gorgeous groom job... She looks great.


----------



## VizioN

Karene said:


> I had it done! Thanks smoore! It looks fantastic


Super long time difference but i just had a grooming client show this picture in Kansas and say it was their dog lol. It was a male...


----------

